# Opening IE in a maximum window....



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

Does anyone know how to make your IE open up in a maximum window every time, even when clicking on a link in Outlook mail? 

I have found different javascript things, but I haven't been able to get it to work. Possibly because I didn't know how or where to put the codes. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Right-click the Internet Explorer icon on the Quick Launch toolbar (or your IE shortcut in Start Menu) and select Properties. 
On the Shortcut tab, next to Run, click the down arrow and select Maximized. 
Click OK, and the next time you click that icon, Internet Explorer will take over the entire screen.

This does _not_ work for windows opened by clicking hyperlinks.

These have to be resized manually:

Start IE, right click any link on a web page, and select Open in a New Window.
Go back to the first IE window you opened and close it.
Return to the second window and manually drag it to fill the screen.
(Do not use the maximize button, for that's a temporary setting that will not be retained.)

Now press the Ctrl button, and close this second window, holding the Ctrl button depressed, using 'close' in the File menu (important!).

This should force Windows to remember the settings, and windows will now open maximized.


----------



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

I will give that a try and hopefully that will be the answer to my probs.

Thanks again!


----------



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

I am sorry about posting at 2 places. Wasn't sure where I should have put it. 

I did what you said....I right clicked a link and it opened a small window. I closed the original window the stretched the small window to fit the screen. I then held down the CTRL key and went to file & exit. I then went and opened the original window back up & right clicked the link and opened into a new window....and it was still small.

I have seen on the web stuff about javascript that would do the trick, but I don't know what to do with the code or anything. I am stumped.

Thanks!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Could you tell me what version of Windows you're running, and your version of Internet Explorer, please?


----------



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

Windows ME and IE 5.5


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

First back up your Registry:

Go to Start > Run > type *Scanregw* > click OK > 'yes'.

Now download the attached Window2.txt, and save as (rename to) Window2._reg_

Doubleclick Window2.reg, and answer 'yes' to add its contents to the Registry.

Reboot, launch IE, and try the first procedure again (when the small window opens, drag it manually to fill the screen, etcetera)
It ought to stick now.


----------



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

AWESOME! Thank you! It is 4:30 am where I am at, so before I go to bed, please tell me what exactly it was in that file that made it work? Thank you very much!

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main]
"Window_Placement"=-

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Old WorkAreas]
"OldWorkAreaRects"=-

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Streams]

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StreamMRU]


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Removing the first two registry values restores IE's default window size.

The other two contain View preferences of up to 28 recently viewed windows, among other things.

It seemed a good idea to fix both.


Glad to hear all's once again working like it should.


----------



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

That's great to know. Thank you for such fast help. I like this board and will be hanging around & sharing & learning information.

Once again, thanks! I'm off to bed.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome.

Have a good night's sleep!


----------



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

Good morning!

One other question I have for you. You asked for my Windows version, so will this fix work for any windows version or just ME? One last question....you pulled this out of your hat pretty fast which shows the level of your expertise, would you happened to have links to good tech sites or do you even use tech site?

Thanks!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Generally speaking, this ought to work in all versions of Windows.

In the case of Windows XP you can create a Restore Point before runing the regfile, just in case.

There are many, many tech sites, but when I'm looking to solve an issue I often find what I'm looking for doing a Google search.

The MS Knowledge Base is also very useful: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;EN-US;kbhowto&sd=TECH&ln=EN-US&FR=0


----------



## Koondaddy (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks a lot Tony!


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

AutoSizer 1.4
Resize your programs automatically

AutoSizer automatically resizes any window you specify. For instance, some web browsers open up in a non-maximized window. Using AutoSizer, you can set those windows to automatically maximize every time theyre opened. It works with almost any program, including web browsers, Notepad, etc. AutoSizer stays running in the system tray (next to the time), so it stays out of your way while it works.

http://www.southbaypc.com/AutoSizer/

It's FREE and saves time having to resize browsers and other programs.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes, but why install a program, if it's not needed?


----------

